# PLEASE HELP! Injured goat! PICS ADDED!



## Rilly10 (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a young boer doeling who weighs 43 lbs. I just went out tho throw hay and she is hobbling around on 3 legs. She will not put any weight on the right front. Everything feels ok (bone , joint, and ligament/tendon wise) but upon inspection I found she has a very small cut right above the hoof (coronary band in a horse). It is bleeding a lot for such a small nick and for the amount of pain she seems to be in I hope she is just being a baby and there is not a deeper issue. She was fine this morning at breakfast so It must have just happened. 

Is it ok to give Banamine to a goat? I was thinking if I give Banamine I would do like 1/4 cc? Does that sound ok for a 43lb goat? I wormed her with Valbazen last Sunday and weighed her then so this should be pretty accurate. I will post some pics in a few minutes but any help would me much appreciated!!!


----------



## Rilly10 (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Rilly10 (Dec 25, 2010)

Well I am going to give her 1/4 a cc and hope it helps. I am also going to do a betadine scrub and triple antibiotic ointment once clean. Wish me luck.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't use banimine often enough to feel qualified to tell you to use it / how much...But I will wish you luck.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 25, 2010)

Banamine dosage is 1ml/100#
You need to be careful giving it more then once or twice. It will cause severe stomach problems or death in goats if used too often.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## Rilly10 (Dec 25, 2010)

OK thanks! I will only give it this one time until the vet can come out tomorrow...any advice as far as the leg goes? Could she really be refusing to use the leg due to a tiny nick? I hope there is not a bigger problem than I can see.


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 25, 2010)

We had a goat with a much worse cut than that and she healed perfectly.  We wrapped it to make it stop bleeding.  Once it clotted we left the wound open (recommended by a goat keeper friend).  We did spray it once with the horse stuff that turns everything purple.  It healed so quickly, I was very surprised.  Of course the friend said it would.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 25, 2010)

That is a very tender location....imagine a puncture wound at the base of your fingernail.  You would not be able to touch anything without severe pain.  So as long as you can keep infection out, she should be fine.   Is she up to date on her tetanus vaccine?


----------



## Rilly10 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am a big baby when it comes to my goaties! LOL! I used to manage a retierment/rescue horse farm and have seen really traumatic injuries and terrhorrific emergency cases but the goats I freak out if anything happens!

I am going to booster her tetanus tomorrow and have the vet come out just to make me feel better. I will keep a close eye on it and let you know what the vet says tomorrow. For tonight she got some animal crackers as treats and EXTRA deep bedding to make her even more comfortable than usual.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 25, 2010)

Give her an extra hug and a smooch from me!  One for you, too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 25, 2010)

You can give up to 3 shots of Banamine and it shouldn't cause a problem. Alpacas are notorious for stomach ulcers and problems and a study was done on them to see how much Banamine would be safe. They found that 3 shots, once a day, causes no problems. Dosage 1cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## Rilly10 (Dec 26, 2010)

UPDATE- The vet came out and gave her Banamine, a furazone wrap on the leg, a tetanus booster, and sulfa tabs (1 pill 2x/day for 5 days). 

He said she does look rather wormy so Weds she will get a second dose of Valbazen to clear up any immature worms it the first round did not get (the first dose was last Sunday).

I also went to TSC and got some Noble goat and BOSS which I will start giving them once everything with her leg settles down as I don't want to shock her system or stress her anymore than I have to. 

Thanks so much for everyone who helped!


----------



## Rilly10 (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh and as a funny side note my vets wife came over with her blue heeler and Clemintine (the paint who does not have the injury) kept charging and head butting the fence where the dog was! She has never done that to my dogs! It was like she was protecting Matilda (or just being a pisser LOL!).


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 26, 2010)

It sounds like she is on the road to recovery! Good to hear!


----------



## freemotion (Dec 26, 2010)




----------

